# Any rumors about 100D (SL1) replacement?



## Snzkgb (Jan 12, 2017)

Just wanna know if there was any rumor about 100D Mark II or something like that.
The sensor and AF on 100D are outdated by nowdays, so I thought Canon could possibly do a more modern version of their smallest DSLR. 

PS: Anyone knows how good were 100D sellings? Or maybe Canon made a decision to forget about smallest DSLR in the World and just focus to upgrade EOS M lineup?


----------



## slclick (Jan 12, 2017)

Snzkgb said:


> Just wanna know if there was any rumor about 100D Mark II or something like that.
> The sensor and AF on 100D are outdated by nowdays, so I thought Canon could possibly do a more modern version of their smallest DSLR.
> 
> PS: Anyone knows how good were 100D sellings? Or maybe Canon made a decision to forget about smallest DSLR in the World and just focus to upgrade EOS M lineup?



Some might point you to the M5. Some. But that adapter...yeah.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 12, 2017)

A simple answer - No. That does not mean that a rumor might pop up tomorrow, but I've heard of none.

You can search the Canon Rumors main page - www.canonrumors.com, that's where rumors are posted.

There is a recent rumor that it is discontinued with no replacement.

http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-eos-rebel-sl1-discontinued/

Canon marked the price way down because sales were slow, so they are not likely going to invest in a product that does not sell for a profit.


----------



## pwp (Jan 12, 2017)

The SL1 was a great travel/hiking body which would have benefited enormously from an update with the expected features. But if it's a slow seller, Canon won't be putting too much attention or development dollars on it, particularly with the M5 release. I had an extended test drive of an M5, and while I won't be buying one, it's a camera I wouldn't hesitate recommending to people in that segment of the market. My compact camera dollars will go into an MFT Panasonic GH5 to replace my just sold GH4. 

-pw


----------



## Snzkgb (Jan 12, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> A simple answer - No. That does not mean that a rumor might pop up tomorrow, but I've heard of none.
> 
> You can search the Canon Rumors main page - www.canonrumors.com, that's where rumors are posted.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answer. It is a pity to hear that SL1 sales were not good.
It seems I should go and buy 760D for my everyday camera, the M5 is too expensive.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 12, 2017)

Snzkgb said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > A simple answer - No. That does not mean that a rumor might pop up tomorrow, but I've heard of none.
> ...



That's the problem, they would price a SL2 near the price of the M5, and could not sell any. The M5 probably costs less to manufacture than a SL-1, but Mirrorless cameras rake in the big bucks. The M5 is basically a point and shoot with a interchangeable lens. It uses the same firmware and base level Digic.


----------



## dak723 (Jan 12, 2017)

You can probably get an SL1 quite cheaply today. The IQ is fine unless you are a pixel peeper that needs the latest technology. And unless you are a pixel peeper, you probably won't notice any difference between the "older" and "newer" technology, either - especially if you shoot outdoors. I had both a 6D and an SL1 and you can't tell the difference in outdoor shots printed at 8 x 10 or so.


----------



## sylvestrerato (Feb 4, 2017)

Are there online shops offering the 100D at a reduced price now that it's discontinued?


----------



## slclick (Feb 4, 2017)

sylvestrerato said:


> Are there online shops offering the 100D at a reduced price now that it's discontinued?



http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/04827/Canon-EOS-Rebel-SL1-price.html


----------



## sylvestrerato (Feb 5, 2017)

Done. Thank you slclick!


----------

